# Your friends' astrology and MBTI?



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

My ex-friend has Saggitarius Ascendant, she is ESFP 3w4 and another ex-friend is Libra Ascendant, INFP 9w8.

What about the people around yours?


----------

